# Where do I put a passive crossover??



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm gonna be installing a new set of component speakers soon. My old ones had an in-line crossover that looked like a tiny resitor or something so they didn't take up any space at all.

The new passive crossovers are like in a small box. Where is the best place to mount the box? Inside my door panels or can I keep them in the trunk with my amp?

For the record I might be installing components in both the rear and front, JBLs. So that means I have to figure out locations for up to 4 of those little suckers!!!

Help!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you need to keep them with the speakers, not with the amp. I velcro'd mine to the inside of the map pocket, they're only visible if you look and they blend in nicely, not obtrusive at all. For the rear crossovers I have them below the speaker tucked away behind the carpet lining of the trunk. These aren't visible at all, and there are so many bends in the trunk walls that you can't even tell that there is a massive crossover behind it.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *you need to keep them with the speakers*


Why? I have my crossovers mounted by my amps. It doesn't make a bit of difference where you mount them. Have you ever tried mounting the crossovers from a high end set of MB Quarts in the door panel? It's not going to happen.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

The trunk seemed easier but I either read or was told the passive crossovers had to be close to the speakers.

I think I'll build some sorta mounting deck for the amp and the crossovers and keep everything in the trunk if I can't come up with any other locations in the front. The doors always seemed the worse fit!


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

i tucked my front crossovers in the speaker holes. The rears i just velcroed them to the rear deck


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Putting the crossovers inside the door panel is certainly a perfectly good way to do it. But it will make no difference in sound whether you put them in the door or put them in the trunk. Most people put them in the door panel simply because it is the easiest way to do it (you don't have to worry about running two sets of wires into the door), but you do have to worry about your crossover getting moisture in it (very rarely happens if installed right...but certainly possible).


----------

